# East Texas ride with gorgeous weather!!



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

We went trail riding up at Ebenezer State Park in Jasper this weekend. The weather was just fabulous - no humidity so my hair actually looked the same when I came back instead of like a frizzy Bozo the Clown look!!! Red has had some recent training and is doing great with a new bit - I can ride this tough mouthed former race horse with loose reins and a very soft touch. We did go down a trail we'd not tried before and it was steep going down and then coming up Red was jumping/galloping up and I pulled him up a little and he bucked twice. It was so steep it just threw me into my horn on my Aussie saddle. UGH...wasn't in danger of coming off but two bucks left me with a stinging bruise that is now the size of my stretched out hand and black/blue/purple and still hurts. That was Friday and I did go riding yesterday but it was strictly at a walk...the trot hurts like the devil! 

Can't wait to go back though...met some really nice people who gave me some detailed maps of the area! Woot!!! Hopefully going back next week!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks like fun! I'd like to get a trailer so I could ride in some new places


----------

